# Jaki linux dla kobiety.. ;-)

## pajter

Otóz.

Chce zainstalować mojej kobiecie linuksa. 

O czym pomyslalem? O Gentoo, rzecz jasna.

Nie ma za bardzo czasu na zabawy z systemem(studentka medycyny), raczej tylko korzysta.. I z biegiem mysli dochodze do wniosku, ze nie ma sensu bym w nocy jej updejdowal, (naprawial?), dokompilowywal inne aplikacje, a juz strach pomyslec, jak nagle bedzie cos potrzebowala..

Moze jednak cos z paczkowych distro.

Na pewno nie ubuntu, za bardzo klikalny, a to ja bede w koncu sprawowal piecze.

Ale moze cos posredniego.. 

A moze Gentoo i zainteresowanie sie serwerami z paczkami?

Czy lepszy arch i jego pakiety dla i686?

A moze pld w koncu jest ostatnio stabilny(nie wiem, nie uzywam.. od dwoch lat bodajze)?

Moze na przyklad suse badz mandriva, ostatnio slyszalem o nich wiele dobrego?

Nie, nie chce flameu, po prostu opinie/propozycje. 

Do piatku godziny ~13 mam czas na podjecie decyzji, wiec jakbys cos prosze o streszczenie sie. :>

Czego szukam..?

Co najbardziej odpowiada moim oczekiwaniom? Gentoo. Tyle, ze bez kompilacji... :Wink: 

----------

## przemos

Też się nad tym zastanawiałem - gentoo bez kompilacji  :Smile:  - chyba dam szansę Arch Linux.

----------

## ro-x

Ja mojej kobietce (studentce uniwersytetu medycznego) zainstalowalem Fedore 6. Ze wzgledu na to ze sam kiedys uzywalem (byly to wersje 1 i 2 i 3) i wiem ze system dziala, jest latwy w obsludze, szybko sie rpm'ki instaluja, jest duzo repozytoriow roznych programow. Jedyny minus to ze troche dlugo sie uruchamia (ale zawsze mozna powylaczac niektore niepotrzebne uslugi). Bardzo Bardzo dobry linuksik, ktory ma na jednym dvd wszystko czego kobieca dusza zapragnie  :Smile: 

Po dwóch miesiacach uzytkowania: nie udalo sie jej "popsuc komputera" co robila srednio raz w tygodniu na windowsie, podoba sie jej ze jest taki kolorowy i wszystko dziala, nie zawiesza sie, jest duzo szybszy, lubi kiedy instaluje jej nowe programy niewychodzac w domu i podrzucam zdalnie na pulpit rozne ciekawostki ;D

ps. suse uzywalem i bylem zadowolony, moge polecic dla kobiety, spodoba sie jej zielony kameleon  :Smile: 

zapomnij natomiast o mandrivie, mandrake i wszystkich klonach. to po prostu nie dziala.

----------

## rzabcio

Ja również polecam Archa. Po kilku pierwszych dniach niewiele mogę stwierdzić, ale co zauważyłem:

- nowe składowe doinstalowuje się błyskawicznie;

- konfig w gentoo-style -  z edytorów tekstowych;

- konfigi rozmieszczone są trochę inaczej, ale w podobnie logicznie sposób.

Jak dla mnie to duża zalety bo mogę migiem coś pozmieniać przez ssh, gdy dziewczynie coś wysiądzie na domowym desktopie (vnc w robocie blokują więc odpadają wszelkie graficzne "konfiguratory").

Wydaje mi się, że distro ma znaczenie dla nas - czyli tych co będą tym systemem zarządzać. Dla użytkowniczki ważniejsze jest środowisko graficzne - a te są takie same na wszystkich distro.

OT: Przy okazji takiego trybu zarządzania systemem, co dzień coraz bardziej przekonuję się, że ssh rządzi. Nawet Moja Pani to wie. Dzwoni telefon:

- Cześć! Uruchom mi kadu bo nie mogę znaleźć w tym nowym Linuksie.

- Już.

a w ssh: DISPLAY=:0 kadu &

Może to drobnostka, ale oto dlaczego okienka nigdy nie przebiją Linuksa.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## 13Homer

 *rzabcio wrote:*   

> a w ssh: DISPLAY=:0 kadu &

 

Logujesz się przez ssh, czy wołasz 

```
ssh X@Y "DISPLAY=:0 kadu &"
```

Na oko to to samo, ale może są jakieś różnice. Ciekawe, że nie trzeba nohup..

----------

## rzabcio

Już w otwartej sesji uruchamiam. I tak mam połączenie cały czas otwarte.

----------

## royb

Ja dawno temu zainstalowalem mojej drugiej polowce Slackware'a  :Smile:  sam nie wiem dlaczego ale nie mialem nic innego pod reka, a ona chciala tylko strony przegladac. Sprzet nie byl superowy ale Slack sprawdzal sie w zupelnosci.

----------

## wodzik

moja połówka ma ubuntu. w najbliższym czasie mam zamiar zainstalować też siostrze na laptopie. wszystko można tam wyklikać i ma duże wsparcie (fora i inne takie, chociaż przy dokumentacji gentoo i tym forum sie chowa  :twisted: ). osobiście też miałem jakiś czas, ale jak dla mnie zdecydowanie za nudna dystrybucja. nie ma jak czasem sobie cos popsuć, a potem naprawiać to po nocach  :twisted:

----------

## BeteNoire

Kolega, który ostatnio przestraszył się "nalotów anty-pirackich" usiłuje uczyć się Kubuntu - na lapciaku i na PieCu. Zaproponowałem mu coś z KDE, bo Gnome jest wg mnie mało funkcjonalny. Zresztą z PieCa korzysta reszta rodziny, a mówią, że KDE jest bardzo podobne do Windows  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sza_ry

Od dłuższego czasu dla takich zastosowań był Auroks, ale nie przemogłem się do 12, tak więc zostało 11.1. A teraz nie mam kiedy eksperymentować  :Sad: 

----------

## ro-x

aurox = zepsuta fedora

----------

## sza_ry

 *ro-x wrote:*   

> aurox = zepsuta fedora

 

Ale to nasi zepsuli  :Wink:  więc jestem za  :Smile:  Aurox nie musiał obchodzić jankeskiego prawa więc miał od ręki wszystkie kodeki itp. a o tym było w pytaniu.

Fakt chodziłem w czerwonym kapeluszu (dla młodszych -> poprzednik Fedory) ale jak Aurox dojrzał przesiadłem się, po kilku próbach  :Smile:  I tak by zostało gdybym nie spróbował Gentoo   :Cool: 

Aurox miał tę zaletę że zostawiałem na nim zupełnie zielonych użytkowników, w zasadzie tylko robiąc partycje i przeprowadzając instalację bootloadera. Resztę działało z automatu a ikonki itp.  :Wink:   sobie wyklikali. Z drugiej strony żadne kreatury nie czepiały się plików konfiguracyjnych jeśli musiałem je pozmieniać.

Teraz szukam następcy do tych zadań, zobaczymy czy Jazz-Linux ruszy  :Wink: 

----------

## ro-x

 *sza_ry wrote:*   

> Aurox nie musiał obchodzić jankeskiego prawa więc miał od ręki wszystkie kodeki itp. a o tym było w pytaniu.

 tez tak na poczatku myslalem az odkrylem ze w Fedorze wystarczy dodac sprytne repozytorium w ktorym jest np plugin mp3 do xmms'a, mplayer etc. Nie probowalem Auroksa juz ze 2 lata, wiec moze faktycznie cos sie tam zmienilo  :Smile:  Tak czy inaczej linuksy fedoropochodne sa dobre na poczatek.

----------

## pajter

Hm.

Ok, instaluje kubuntu. 

W sensie dopiero sciagam, ale zainstaluje je.

Jak cos za jakis czas sprobuje jej wrzucic suse/archa.

Chociaz mam nadzieje, ze kubuntu spisze sie dzielnie..  :Wink: 

Edit:

hyhy.

Oficjalna, stable wersja.

Uruchamiam.

Klikam enter by zainstalowac (pomijam sprawdzanie pamieci i inne opcje)

czekam z 5 minut, zaczyna sie uruchamiac, wisi. Czekam 30, twardy reset.

Więc jednak OpenSUSE.

Czemu mnie nie ostrzegliscie?! :Razz: Last edited by pajter on Sun Dec 10, 2006 11:35 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## psycepa

 *rzabcio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Może to drobnostka, ale oto dlaczego okienka nigdy nie przebiją Linuksa. 

 

taki OT, ale w koncu to OTW  :Razz: 

w windowsie tez tak mozna, trzeba tylko wiedziec jak

nie zebym bronil czy cos, IMHO ssh i linux roxuja rulezem, ale trzeba mowic prawde  :Razz: 

----------

## Yatmai

Znaczy się będziesz w stanie bez instalowania trojanów czy innego dodatkowego softu na moim Win2K odpalić zdalnie choćby Firefox'a ?

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> Znaczy się będziesz w stanie bez instalowania trojanów czy innego dodatkowego softu na moim Win2K odpalić zdalnie choćby Firefox'a ?

 W końcu jest taki wynalazek jak zdalny pulpit (chyba standardowo w XP) czy vnc.

----------

## psycepa

pozatym AFAIK jest jeszcze zdalna konsola, ale nie pameitam do konca jak to dzialalo, w kazdym razie przez zdalny pulpit (w gentoo do tego jest rdesktop) i hajze na soplice  :Smile: 

----------

## M-Z

 *ro-x wrote:*   

> Po dwóch miesiacach uzytkowania: nie udalo sie jej "popsuc komputera" co robila srednio raz w tygodniu na windowsie, podoba sie jej ze jest taki kolorowy i wszystko dziala, nie zawiesza sie, jest duzo szybszy, lubi kiedy instaluje jej nowe programy niewychodzac w domu i podrzucam zdalnie na pulpit rozne ciekawostki ;D

 

Kup jej stoper i niech obiektywnie sprawę obada, bo niestety wszystko można o Fedorze powiedzieć, ale nie to że jest szybka...

 *Quote:*   

> ps. suse uzywalem i bylem zadowolony, moge polecic dla kobiety, spodoba sie jej zielony kameleon 

 

Suse jest niezłe, ale dość wolne - trochę poprawili w 10.2 (zwłaszcza YaSTa), ale nadal Ubuntu (Adept rządzi  :Smile: ) i Mandriva są szybsze.

----------

## wodzik

 *pajter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Oficjalna, stable wersja.
> 
> Uruchamiam.
> ...

 

ofkors przed nagraniem sprawdziles sumu kontrolne? ja mialem cos takiego dokladnie przedwczoraj wlasnie na ubuntu. okazalo sie ze suma byla nie taka jak powinna i jedna plyta i 3h zciagania na marne.

----------

## M-Z

 *pajter wrote:*   

> Edit:
> 
> hyhy.
> 
> Oficjalna, stable wersja.
> ...

 

Pozwolę sobie ostrzec Cię przed Opensuse.  :Smile:  Są problemy z zależnościami pakietów. Dziś chciałem odinstalować beagle'a, to chciał pół Gnoma wywalić. Na forum Suse też ludzie opowiadają o podobnych problemach.

----------

## rzabcio

Z tematu XP i ssh:

psycepa: oczywiście, wiem, że jest coś takiego. Kiedyś robocie mało ze stołka nie spadłem, gdy po zalogowaniu na jakiś firmowy, testowy serwer po ssh i po wycofaniu się kilka katalogów wstecz zobaczyłem "Documents and Settings". Ale co z tego, skoro sama konsola ma słabe możliwości. Niby można doinstalować linuksowe zabawki (zresztą mam tak), ale to już nie to samo. A zdalny pulpit? Wiem, że jest coś takiego - korzystałem z grdesktop (graficzn nakładka - dokładna kopia tej XPkowej - miałem z niej kupę śmiechu). Ale co z tego, skoro Home Edition nie posiada standardowo zdalnego pulpitu. (Przynajmniej gdzieś tak czytałem.)

Suma sumarum: w Linuksie mam to wszystko standardowo. I wiem, co mogę zdziałać, a czego nie (jest coś takiego?  :Wink:  ).

----------

## pajter

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> ofkors przed nagraniem sprawdziles sumu kontrolne? ja mialem cos takiego dokladnie przedwczoraj wlasnie na ubuntu. okazalo sie ze suma byla nie taka jak powinna i jedna plyta i 3h zciagania na marne.

 

Mhm, tak. :Wink:  Sprawdzilem, wiec raczej wine zrzucal na niekompatybilnosc z jej nie najnowszym kompem. I o ile przy instalacji Gentoo w razie potrzeby wyskoczylby mi blad, to w tym wypadku moglem wyciagac szklaną kulę. ;>

 *M-Z wrote:*   

> Pozwolę sobie ostrzec Cię przed Opensuse.  Są problemy z zależnościami pakietów. Dziś chciałem odinstalować beagle'a, to chciał pół Gnoma wywalić. Na forum Suse też ludzie opowiadają o podobnych problemach.

 

Cóz. To pozostaje mi Gentoo i w nocy kompilacja jej co potrzeba? :Very Happy: 

No nic, nie lubie problemow z zaleznosciami, więc dzięki i jak tylko sprawdze repozytorium Archa czy obszerne chyba skusze się na niego.  :Smile: 

----------

## ro-x

 *Quote:*   

> Suma sumarum: w Linuksie mam to wszystko standardowo. I wiem, co mogę zdziałać, a czego nie (jest coś takiego?  ).
> 
> 

 

suma sumarum w linuksie musisz zainstalowac obsluge ssh, zdalnego pulpitu itp itd bo standardowo w wielu distro nie ma. dokladnie tak jak z xp home i pro. sprawe zalatwia sp2 ktore do kazdej wersji dodaje zdalny pulpit. i dziala bez zadnych zawilych linuksowych konfiguracji  :Wink: 

----------

## rzabcio

A tak. Masz rację z tym SP2.  :Smile: 

Ale... "zawiłe linuksowe konfiguracje"? Czego? ssh i vino?  :Wink: 

----------

## ro-x

zawile dla przecietnego uzytkownika komputera, np. kobiety  :Wink: 

windowsa instalujesz, klikasz i dziala.

----------

## BeteNoire

 *ro-x wrote:*   

> zawile dla przecietnego uzytkownika komputera, np. kobiety 
> 
> windowsa instalujesz, klikasz i dziala.

 

Pfff! A cała masa sterowników, kodeków, dodatkowych programów, które uczynią z Windows _prawdziwy_ system operacyjny a nie jego nędzny szkielecik?   :Twisted Evil: 

Osobiście wolę robić taką podstawową konfigurację w Linuksie. A końcowa obsługa interfejsów obu systemów może być taka sama.

----------

## Yatmai

nic nie przebije apt-get/emerge/yum/whatever <pakiet>, a synaptic/kuroo/czy podobne czynią to tak proste, że moja kobieta sama sobie instaluje co trzeba w Debianie  :Very Happy: 

----------

